# Putting rhinestones on football jerseys



## jkharter (May 28, 2012)

I'm making blinged up football jerseys and am having trouble with the stones sticking like they do on tshirts. I've been using a heat press at 325 and keeping it on for 20 seconds. Thoughts?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the fabric? I am thinking that if it is nylon it might be a problem with the glue adhering.


----------



## jkharter (May 28, 2012)

Yes, the colored jerseys are nylon, the white ones are polyester.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Rhinestones wont stay stuck to nylon....you shouldn't have a problem with the polyester fabric.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have put rhinestones on a red football practice jersey before... They stuck okay, but I use a much higher temp for longer time.


----------

